# Deer season coming quick.



## Wismer (Oct 24, 2007)

The bow season has already started at home here, I don't bow hunt but I am counting down the days to heading up North to the deer camp for the season. We had our camp meeting monday night, the gun season where we hunt is two weeks, and approximately 12 guys go up each week. 24 guys in one room drinking beer and talking about the coming season sure made me laugh,and thinking about how much wilder it all gets when its actual season.

Anyone else excited for the coming deer hunt, if your's has already started how is it going? FEEL FREE TO POST SOME PICTURES!


Craig


----------



## Moss_2152 (Oct 24, 2007)

Wismer said:


> The bow season has already started at home here, I don't bow hunt but I am counting down the days to heading up North to the deer camp for the season. We had our camp meeting monday night, the gun season where we hunt is two weeks, and approximately 12 guys go up each week. 24 guys in one room drinking beer and talking about the coming season sure made me laugh,and thinking about how much wilder it all gets when its actual season.
> 
> Anyone else excited for the coming deer hunt, if your's has already started how is it going? FEEL FREE TO POST SOME PICTURES!
> 
> ...




Well I just passed my Hunter Safety course to hunt here in Ontario about a month ago. I grew up in Quebec, and after moving to Ottawa, I haven't taken the course, and usually hunted up home, but at 250 bux a tag, I got sick of the cost.

Anyways I am about to go Put up a new Ladder Stand I picked up, at my Sisters place, she has 25 acres right in the middle of a few hundred acres of Bush. I found some nice trails, and a nice Funnel where 2-3 trails run into one, between 2 swamps. I am going to setup here, as I think it will provide the best spot to see deer, but I need to get a trail cam setup to see what is out there.

If I have the time I will sit tonight, all depends how long it takes to haul in the stand, setup and cut out some shooting lanes.

Since I hunt mainly around the Ottawa Area, it is all basically Bow only. Some really nice Suburban bucks around tho, I've been seeing alot all summer. I just need to make some local contacts and get access to some of the farms in my area.

I will be going opening Day with a buddy to hunt with Dogs for the first time, that should be interesting.


----------



## Wismer (Oct 25, 2007)

Congrats on the pass. Where I live it is bow only as well, I only hunt deer up north.

When you say hunting with dogs I assume you mean driving? This is how we hunt.


----------



## Moss_2152 (Oct 25, 2007)

Wismer said:


> Congrats on the pass. Where I live it is bow only as well, I only hunt deer up north.
> 
> When you say hunting with dogs I assume you mean driving? This is how we hunt.



Yah thats right, the dogs driving the deer. In Quebec hunting with Dogs is not legal anywhere, so this will be a first for me. should be exciting.


----------



## Wismer (Oct 25, 2007)

Moss, I think you should enjoy it.its a real rush, because you should see alot more deer. Duck and goose hunting are my two favorites, because of so much action. I don't like sitting still doing nothing! So when you hear the dogs get on scent and go wild, and see a deer or two rocket out of the brush in front of you, it don't get much better!

I would like to post some pictures but I don't have them on this computer.

I have trouble believing we are the only two who hunt deer on this site

C"MON GUYS


take er easy

Craig


----------

